# Interfas del puerto paralelo



## justinnmg (Abr 26, 2007)

Hola tengo una pregunta aver si alguien puede ayudarme, tengo planeado hacer una interfaz por el puerto paralelo para controlar 4 motores  a paso el problema que tengo es que para la potencia de mis motores a paso uso un ULN2003A, y supuestamente funciona con 12V, ahora no se si se puedan juntar las tierras del ULN2003A con la del puerto paralelo como que estoy algo confundido ahi  , nose que hacer se supone que son tierras diferentes no?   osea para alimentar el circuito ULN2003 pues tengo una fuente y tiene su propia tierra y esta la tierra del puerto paralelo, entonces no se si funcione uniendolas o que pex, si le entiendo a la interfas y todo es como cualquier interfaz pàra controlar 4 motores a paso que encuentras facil en internet pero que pex con las tierras se podria unir? Les dejo una imagen de lo que tratare de hacer aver si alguien me puede ayudar. Graciotas y saludos.


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Abr 26, 2007)

hola!!

Bueno yo estuve haciendo algo similar a lo que haces...  y te digo que el ULN2003 debe ser alimentado con 5v, si lo haces con 12v se recalentara y se destruira.. te digo porque ya lo probé. El que si soporta los 12v es el uln2803 que no es el mismo.

Ahora, sobre los 4 motores que deseas controlar te digo que ... si trabajas por el puerto paralelo de la pc solo tienes 8 pines de salida... a lo mas podras controlar 2 motores de paso porque se necesitan 4 pines para cada motor, a menos que consigas algun circuito que te permita ampliar el numero de salidas de la pc...

Sobre la si puedes unir las tierras... te digo que teoricamente si puedes hacerlo, aunque yo probe hacer eso y sucedio que uno de los CIs perdio potencia... y no tenia la fuerza necesaria para mover el motor de paso... pero tal ves a ti te funcione mejor...

espero que te sirva de algo ... saludos..

vico


----------



## justinnmg (Abr 28, 2007)

Gracias amigo ya pude resolver el problema, con unos simples Latch's para cambiar de bus de datos cada vez que quiera controlar un motor diferente lo pude resover y programando en C todo por salida a puerto paralelo, pero ahora aver si alguien me puede ayudar con otra cuestion, ya pude utilizar los ULN2003 la cuestion esque esos son solo para amplificar la corriente y poder utilizar mas motores, pero ahora lo que quiero es mas voltaje a mis motores puesto que solo le llegan de voltaje como maximo 3 volts pero yo quiero mas voltaje para que puedan tener mas fuerza que me recomiendan hacer en estos casos? Reles? Optocopladores? yo en eso andaba pensado, aver si alguien me podria ayudar, por cierto ando contruyendo un brazo robotico luego les mando una foto de como me alla quedado jejeje


----------



## Fernando Torres (May 2, 2007)

hola, vi la imagen de tu control de motores y al parecer no estas protegiendo el puerto paralelo, estas conectando el UNL2003 directo a los pines de puerto y eso puede ser muy peligroso, te recomiendo que primero aisles el puerto ya sea usando el 74245 u optoacopladores 4n28 y despues coloques el ULN2003 o mejor utiliza el ULN2803, a lo mejor es por eso que se te cae el voltaje, si aislas el puerto con optoacopladores puedes evitarte juntar las tierra del puerto con las de potencia, pero si no usas optoacopladores teoricamente puedes juntar las tierras y no pasa nada porque se supone que por ahi no circula corrientesolo es un punto de referencia para cerrar el circuito, solo ten cuidado de no invertir por accidente las polaridades porque asi si se te dañaria el puerto y todos los integrados.


----------



## rebomiito (Ago 2, 2010)

alguien tendria una placa de potencia para este circuito? porque tengo uno que hice con un colega pero yo tengo entendido que la intensidad max del integrado es de 0.5A y quisiera que alguien si pudiese me la pasara desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 2, 2010)

justinnmg dijo:


> . . . tengo planeado hacer una interfaz por el puerto paralelo para  controlar 4 motores  a paso . . .



Cambie esa interfaz por la siguiente:

Control de un motor Paso a Paso con PC




rebomiito dijo:


> alguien tendria una placa de potencia para este circuito? . . .



¿Quieres mas potencia? . . .  , dale un vistazo a la siguiente pagina:

Control de potencia con Triac


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2010)

rebomiito dijo:


> alguien tendria una placa de potencia para este circuito? porque tengo uno que hice con un colega pero yo tengo entendido que la intensidad max del integrado es de 0.5A y quisiera que alguien si pudiese me la pasara desde ya muchas gracias!


Que te pasen ¿ Que cosa, el diseño de la placa o un esquema de mayor corriente ?


----------



## rebomiito (Ago 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> el diseño de la placa o un esquema de mayor corriente ?



tenia pensado hacerlo yo.. pero si lo tienen mejor! muchas gracias


----------

